# Birthdate refuses to Modify!



## KickChick (Jan 18, 2003)

My birthdate reads Dec. 31 1969 in my profile ... (which is fine by me   ... that would make me 10 years younger!!! --- if it were only that easy!)
Is it me or a glitch of some sort??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2003)

Its right in the database, however for some reason its displaying wrong.  I'll look into it and see if I can't nudge it to show the right date.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2003)

Fixed.

:asian:


----------

